# Microsoft Word



## maddy (Oct 30, 2010)

I am being forced by the requirements of my business to learn Microsoft Word. (I'm a hard-core Word Perfect user.) I'm not sure what version to get. I want to continue using Windows XP, which rules out the latest (2013) version. Also, since I will be needing to exchange documents with many different companies, the version I get should be compatible with what most other people are using. 

I actually have a 2002 version of Word on my computer, and I've just assumed that it is too old, but in perusing the internet, it seems that some people are still using it. If I stuck with Word 2002, would I be able to exchange documents with other Word users without difficulty?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Word 2003 has the basic look and feel of all Word versions. 2003 should also have the ability to open newer versions. There should be a free download for that at Microsoft.com.

I think the best look & feel is with Word 2007. I'm using Word 2013 now, but the look is more plain than Word 2007.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I use Word 2007 - it uses the newer docx format but can still be saved in doc, and is compatible with XP. I was using 2003, which I believe is also still used quite a bit. When I was using the 2003, I had to get a patch from Microsoft to open the docx files, but it isn't difficult to do.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

2007 works with XP and later versions.


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

There are many conversion programs out in the web. Stay with what you are comfortable with and convert it to other format before sending it out.


----------



## angelpainjel (Feb 21, 2014)

MS Office 2007 is, by far, my favorite to work with. Navigation is user-friendly and quickly learned. I am thinking of upgrading to a newer version soon though!


----------

